# Bands



## Colt

How many bands have you guys collected?

What species?

I have 11, all mallards.


----------



## Jmnhunter

2- Blue wingers, recovered recovered from Bemidji, MN

1 banded close to where i shot it that same year, the other was banded north of Minot


----------



## TheDrake

13 Goose
6 duck-2 Mallards,1 Redhead,1 Teal,1 Wood Duck,1 Bluebill

I have been pretty lucky I feel to collect what I have so far.


----------



## Maverick

> the other was banded north of Minot


What year was it banded?

3 snows- all banded in canada
1 mallard- Wisconsin


----------



## bobert

i have 3 off canada geese, all ringed in north scotland, 12 mallard from all over the uk, and ive got one from a woodcock that was ringed in sweeden but shot on our shoot in england.


----------



## gundogguru

2 1 canada 1 green head. Buddy of mine has 37. He kills at least 1 a year. I think he has a golden horse shoe up his but.


----------



## Jmnhunter

Maverick said:


> the other was banded north of Minot
> 
> 
> 
> What year was it banded?
> 
> 3 snows- all banded in canada
> 1 mallard- Wisconsin
Click to expand...

Hey Mav, i think it was the same year , not sure though, i'll check, but I remeber being suprised because it came straight east the same fall.


----------



## Maverick

Jmnhunter said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other was banded north of Minot
> 
> 
> 
> What year was it banded?
> 
> 3 snows- all banded in canada
> 1 mallard- Wisconsin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mav, i think it was the same year , not sure though, i'll check, but I remeber being suprised because it came straight east the same fall.
Click to expand...

The reason I ask is that somebody on this website might have banded it depending on the year. That is pretty neat that it did travel that far from it's banding site in that short of time! Must have had something on it's mind!


----------



## Scott LeDuc

Maverick said:


> Jmnhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other was banded north of Minot
> 
> 
> 
> What year was it banded?
> 
> 3 snows- all banded in canada
> 1 mallard- Wisconsin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mav, i think it was the same year , not sure though, i'll check, but I remeber being suprised because it came straight east the same fall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The reason I ask is that somebody on this website might have banded it depending on the year. That is pretty neat that it did travel that far from it's banding site in that short of time! Must have had something on it's mind!
Click to expand...

You are probably right Maverick. It was probably our Delta group out of Minot banding up at J Clark. 3 weeks after we banded last year we took 3 kids out hunting North of Minot on a Youth hunt.

2 shots, 2 birds fell out of the same group and both of them were banded 2 weeks prior up at J Clark! It made for a memorable hunt..

As you mentioned, it's a little crazy that mallard headed straight East to Bemidji...


----------



## templey_41

Four

1 canada goose 1 yr old
1 canvasback over 18 years old
2 pigeons :lol: true story


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

templey_41 said:


> 2 pigeons :lol: true story


Pigeon bands are sweet dude! :thumb:

The question should be how many bands have you lost through the years to people who think -they- killed it? :lol: (Honestly I wanted some of them to think they killed it :wink: )

This is whats on my lanyard.
8 Honker bands
2 Greenhead bands
1 Woodduck band
1 Ross' band
7 pigeon bands
The first band I ever killed was a Snow. That band was stolen so it's not on my lanyard.


----------



## jcnelsn1

2 Canadas and 2 Mallards. One of the mallards was a Jack Miner :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

jcnelsn1 said:


> One of the mallards was a Jack Miner :lol:


Whats so funny about that? Miner bands are rare rare bands. Congrats :beer:


----------



## sodakhunter13

I only have one. Shot a banded Ross last year! Bird was banded 12 years ago so she must have been fairly old.


----------



## Maverick

jcnelsn1 said:


> One of the mallards was a Jack Miner :lol:


You better hold on to that thing pretty tight this fall, and if you notice it's gone.......
Don't ask me........ :lol: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Maverick said:


> 3 snows- all banded in canada
> 1 mallard- Wisconsin


3 snows? You have to give props to the Greater Snow!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

7-9 federals geese and mallards
2 miner mallards


----------



## jcnelsn1

Mav -

I may let you touch the Miner for good luck. You definitely will be able to gaze longingly at the certificate. It will be on loan to the duck camp this Fall 

Bloodyblindoors - I know. Picked the wrong emoticon I guess. Was trying to express "Ha Ha I got a Miner band and the odds of you native Nodakers ever getting one locally is one in a million" :wink: I shot mine in Southern IL before I moved here.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I budy of mine was hunting on youth day 02 or somthing near that. His dads friend took them to a pond to jump shoot it. Keep in mind Kyle was only like 14. They snuck up and Kyle killed a susie sporting a Jack Miner band. The third duck he had ever killed in his life. Right in my kneck of the woods too. Unbelievable.


----------



## shooteminthelips

7 honker bands all banded in Minnesota shot in North Dakota.

14 snow, blue, and ross bands all banded Nuvanent, CA except one blue was banded in Manitoba.

2 Neck Collared Ross Geese Collared in Nuvanent. One of the collars and one of the rossy with a band were shot 2 hours apart in diffrent flocks, during the same day, and were 200 numbers apart. Both of the birds were were banded in 97 as Juvies and Killed in 07. Banded in Nuvanent and Killed in South Dakota!

2 Rooster Bands banded in Central ND


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

I have gotten 5 snows 4 honker and just 1 pintail and believe it or not the pintail I had gotten was 5 years old banned in Wisc. according to the records that I had gotten back from SDGFP. And yes he is on the wall right next to my woody and speckle belly.


----------



## Bug Guy

1 neck band and one leg band all from the same SWAN! No kidding the one and only tundra swan I will ever shoot had a neck and leg band from Maryland. The bird was 7 years old. Flying pillows is what they are. Good flavor, but you have to have teeth of steel and all night to eat one. 8)


----------



## waterfowl kid

one goose band that was one year old. banded in Iowa and shot in central Minnesota. three of us picked the same goose and we all wanted the band so we wrote down the number and tossed it in the river haha.


----------



## Jungda99

22 Mallard 
4 canadas
1 teal (damn thing was so small it fell of my lanyard years ago)


----------



## jimmyjohn13

first goose hunt ever my cousin starts screaming and shot a neck collar


----------



## niener

3 Geese banded in Iowa
2 Mallards 1 banded in Manitoba, 1 near Clear Lake, Iowa
2 Woodducks banded in Iowa 
1 Pigeon from the Cedar Rapids, Iowa pigeon racing team


----------



## chducks

..


----------



## FullClip

The question should be how many bands have you lost through the years to people who think -they- killed it? (Honestly I wanted some of them to think they killed it )

2 Honkers- Thanks Phil!


----------



## poppaduck

4 honkers- banded and harvested in Tennessee
1- blue goose- taken in arkansas(over decoys)
1- snowgoose- SE Missouri (over decoys)

3- woodducks- Taken in Tn.
1- Gadwall- Taken in Tn.
1- Widgeon- Taken in Tn.
5- Black Ducks- taken in Tn.
19-Mallards-Taken in Tn.
4-Mallards- Taken in SE missouri

This don't seem like a whole lot of banded birds for the 49 yrs. I have hunted these amazing creatures that God so richly blessed us with, and I pray he will allow me at least one more year, the future generations to come and the DUCKS AND GEESE an ETERNITY.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors




----------



## mshutt

jimmyjohn13 said:


> first goose hunt ever my cousin starts screaming and shot a neck collar


I would be ******!....more jealous...but would still be ******.

All ive got is ONE mallard band! :lol:

One hunt we were just about to pack up, and we seen a flock coming, so we got down, 4 came in, me and my buddy shot the far 3 on the left, and the guy on my right, shot righ tover my head, dropped the bird...BANDED! I didnt get to shoot at it because of him shooting right over my damn head...needless to say i wanted to kick his arse!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Those pigeon bands are sweet. Does anyone know if they band them in ND? Or just down by the cities?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

As far as I know there are pigeon clubs in every state.


----------



## unclebuck22

1 canada:neck band only.killed a mallard on the same hunt with one,but a guy that was with me said he shot it.but i know i did,did not want to lose a friend over something stupid.btw,i asked him about the duck before he knew it was banded.


----------



## bluebill25

I have shot 2 honkers. Both were taken in north western mn. 1 was banded twenty miles from where I shot it and the other was banded in central Iowa.

I have 2 ducks. Both were redheads. One drake one hen. The drake was my favorite I shot it one mile from my house in pengilly mn. Get this though, it was banded on the st. Lawaerance sea way a few hours into Canada just above new York. It was eight years old. Talk about a change of flyways. Then hen was also shot in mn on bowstring lake. It was banded on lake Manitoba.

Lastly I shot a neck collard snow and neck collard Ross. They were both yellow neck collars. One I shot in nothern nd and the other in north eastern sd. Both of those were spring geese.

None last year so I'm hoping for at least two this year.


----------



## tommydailey05

True story here, 3 years ago while hunting north of Drake ND, I shot a goose that looked weird to me. After the dog went and got it and brung it back to me and my grandfather, i relized it had an ELECTRONIC collar around its neck. I called the ND Dept o Natural Resources and they told me to send it in. I recieved $500 for the collar and a certificate from them as well. the Goose was banded in 1999 near Crab Orchard Lake in Southern Illinois. I do not have the collar anymore but i have the $500 and a certificate to remember her by. TRUE story.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Thats a pretty good story! Show me the money!!


----------



## rattlem'up

4 drake mallard bands
5 canada goose bands(with a bonus tarsal band)
2 pheasant bands
1 pigeon band


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

*Recovered Jack Minor Bands:* 
During the year ending JANUARY 31, 2009 Jack Miner *duck* bands were recovered in:

YR. OF BAND, RECOVERED DATE, LOCATION OF RECOVERY, BY WHO

ALABAMA 
02 11-29-08 TN River, Laceys Spring Schuyler Moore 
04 12-11-08 Stevenson Brad Kennamer 
05 12-12-08 Swan Creek WMA, Decatur Adam Barnett 
06(W) 11-27-08 TN Tombigbee River, Boligee Jay Moyer 
07 12-09-08 Cullman, South of Huntsville Ryne Ashley 
08 1-14-09 South of TN River, Leighton John Belue

ARKANSAS 
99 1-13-08 Bayou Meto WMA Dan Gassaway 
03 12-06-08 Little Red River, Searcy Brent Carper 
07 11-23-08 Big Lake WMA, Manila Grant Galyean 
08 1-22-09 Cutoff Creek WMA, Drew County Brandon Cruce

GEORGIA 
06(W) 12-23-08 Lake Seminole, Bainbridge Kris Bowden 
07 12-13-08 Cohutta, *Dalton Jeff Mullis

ILLINOIS 
03 12-27-08 Union County, Ware Damon Acuff 
04 10-26-08 Sycamore, Dekalb County Terry Wybourn 
06 1-18-09 SE of Marion, Stonefort Jason Whiting 
07 12-11-08 Rend Lake, Bonnie Rob Blair 
07 1-11-09 Wolf Lake, IN line / Hammond Jer Clarke 
08 11-28-08 Rend Lake, Bonnie Duane Gulley

INDIANA 
94** 12-02-08 Tippecanoe River, Rochester Rod Talbott 
02(2) 12-28-08 Scottsburg, North of Louisville, KY Billy Maddox, Jr. 
04 11-01-08 South Pike County Bill Ausbrooks 
04 1-09-09 White River, Washington Dustin Troutman 
07 12-05-08 Grand Kankakee Marsh Greg Hutson 
07 1-13-09 Wabash River, Princeton Keith Reutter 
07 12-04-08 East Muscatatuck NWR Rod Vogel 
07 11-15-08 Portage, off Lake Michigan Paul Cox 
08 12-10-08 Orleans *W. Baden Springs Toby Campbell 
08 1-24-09 Ohio River, Mt. Vernon Mark Chandler

IOWA 
08 10-27-08 Otter Creek Marsh, Chealsea Cody Ellis

KENTUCKY 
02 11-30-08 Madisonville, *Hanson Dan Martin 
02 1-18-09 Carlisle County, Bardwell Tom Russell 
03 1-15-09 Corydon, SW of Henderson Scott McNabb 
06 1-01-08 Lick Creek, Beaverlick Lucas Turner (9 yrs old) 
07 11-27-08 Six Mile Island, Louisville Don Lamar 
07 12-03-08 Barlow, western Kentucky Frankie Cage 
07 1-18-09 Floyd's Fork, Mt. Washington Nick Hibbs 
08 12-18-08 East of Lexington Jim McCarty 
08 1-03-09 Henderson A.D. Boehman 
08 1-18-09 East of Lexington, Mt. Sterling Jay Caskey

LOUISIANA 
04 12-15-08 Waverly Club, Delhi George Seacrist

MANITOBA 
06(wid) 9-13-08 Netley Marsh, Petersfield Braydon Chwartacki

MICHIGAN 
98 11-09-08 Harsens Island SGA, Algonac Bryon Hammond 
02 12-01-07 Lake St. Clair Todd Fahner 
02 12-06-08 Lake Erie, Rockwood Mike McKee Jr. 
03 10-11-08 East Lansing Gib King 
05 11-20-08 Harsens Island SGA, Algonac Jake Gillespie 
05(FD) 1-30-09 Saginaw Bay, Bay City Greg Kukla 
06(W) 10-07-08 St. Johns, North of Lansing Ven Lengkeek 
07 10-14-08 Harsens Island SGA, Algonac Chris Hiltunen 
07 11-08-08 Harsens Island SGA, Algonac John Childs 
07 10-14-08 St. Marys River, south of Soo Rob Harford 
08 10-21-08 Harsens Island SGA, Algonac Jon Kelly 
08 10-28-08 Grosse Isle, Detroit River Rob Abraham 
08 10-29-08 Harsens Island SGA, Algonac Ron Laszczak 
08 11-09-08 Pointe Mouillee SGA, Monroe Matt Stein

MINNESOTA 
07 10-04-08 Clinton, South Dakota Line Blaine Peterson 
07 10-15-08 Dayton, *Champlin Ross Schended

MISSISSIPPI 
99 1-09-09 Mississippi River near Vicksburg Wayne Roberts 
04 12-29-08 "Belle Chase", Minter City Jim Robbins, IV 
06(T) 1-05-08 Tuscumbia WMA, Corinth John Watts 
06 1-07-09 Tallahatchie County, Sumner Shawn Counce 
07 12-27-08 O'Keefe WMA, Lambert Brandon Allred 
07 1-25-09 Arkabutla Club, Coldwater Charlie Brindell, Jr. 
08 1-14-09 Prentiss County, TN/Tom Waterway Clay Pearson 
08 1-11-09 West of Batesville, Marks Buck Blair

MISSOURI 
05 12-10-08 East Prairie, southeast Missouri Rob Barker 
08 1-08-09 New Madrid, southeast Missouri Ryan Riley

NEW JERSEY 
04 1-06-09 Salem County, Woodstown Bill Trainor 
04 10-25-08 Hospitality Lake, Williamstown Chris Castineira 
06 12-22-08 Cape May County, Dennisville Bill Paul 
06 12-27-08 Pedericktown, *Woodstown Nate Seely

NEW YORK 
07 11-13-08 Wawarsing, West of Poughkeepsie Al Babcock, IV

NORTH CAROLINA 
05 1-15-09 Lake Hickory, Hickory Heath Adams 
06(S) 12-25-08 Pantego, Pungo River Charles Brown 
07 10-04-08 Hyde County Greg McDonald 
08(W) 12-20-08 Pee Dee River, Anson County Kevin Thomas

NORTH DAKOTA 
06 10-24-08 Forman, Southeastern North Dakota Logan Roth

OHIO 
97 10-04-08 Pickerel Creek, Castalia Kyle Wardrope 
02 10-20-07 Lake Erie, Huron Brian Ford 
03 12-26-08 Wooster Mike Snyder 
04 11-06-08 Sandusky Bay Kurt Rohrbacher 
04 12-24-08 Maumee River, Waterville Greg Wagener 
05(W) 10-18-08 Northeast of Akron, Streetsboro Jeff Hunter 
06 11-27-08 Winous Point Club, Port Clinton Dave Welles, Jr. 
06 11-08-08 Curtice, east of Toledo Sand Weil 
06 12-26-08 Charles Mill Lake, Mansfield Vic Owens 
06 12-29-08 Clark Lake, Springfield Kirk Anderson 
07 1-23-08 Scioto River, Circleville Jeremiah Evans 
07 12-01-08 Ottawa NWR, Martin Larry Porter 
07 12-24-08 East of Akron, Rootstown Larry Caudill 
07 12-26-08 East of Cleveland, Burton Terry Wiggins 
07 1-18-09 Scioto River, South of Columbus Toby Rodock 
08 10-05-08 Port Clinton Matt Huckaby 
08 10-20-08 East of Cleveland, Geneva Jeff Gribble 
08 10-18-08 Ottawa NWR, Oak Harbor Dylan Witt (age 10) 
08 12-27-08 South of Columbus, Commercial Point Jared Garren 
08 1-01-09 Springfield Brad Niemeyer 
08 1-08-09 London, west of Columbus Kevin Bennett 
08 1-17-09 Northeast of Dayton, Enon Lee Clonch 
08 12-20-08 Camden, Preble County Mike O'Diam

ONTARIO 
99 9-27-07 Lake Erie, Kingsville Rob Galiano 
00 1-01-07 Kingsville Rob Archambault 
02 12-05-08 Walpole Island IR, L. St. Clair Biscuit Steuer 
02 11-14-08 Lake Erie, Leamington Wes Lightfoot 
02 11-15-08 Leamington Chad Ouellette 
02 12-13-08 Leamington Jason Grieve 
03 11-22-07 Holiday Beach, Amherstburg Rick Spencler 
03 11-18-08 Lake Erie, Leamington Wes Lightfoot 
03 12-13-08 Colchester, Lake Erie Tyler Shepley 
04 12-13-08 Colchester, Lake Erie Tyler Shepley 
04 12-09-08 Colchester, Lake Erie Kirk Shepley 
04 11-20-08 Lake Erie, Kingsville John Jones 
04 9-03-08 Big Point Marsh, Lake St. Clair Jim Vanos (A) 
04 10-11-08 Outside Leamington Tyler Sabelli 
05(W) 9-27-08 Hardwood Lake, Denbigh Morris Keller 
05 10-30-08 Walpole Island IR, Lake St. Clair Ron Gorski 
05 11-29-08 Lake Erie, Leamington Wes Lightfoot 
05(W) 10-07-08 Lake St. Clair Mike Frak 
05 10-27-08 Lake St. Clair Mike Frak 
05(B) 12-13-08 Leamington Jason Grieve 
06 12-13-08 Colchester, Lake Erie Kirk Shepley 
06 12-02-08 Lake Erie, Kingsville John Jones 
06(W) 10-18-08 Ruthven/Kingsville Mike Coppola 
07(2) 10-05-07 Leamington Tyler Sabelli 
07 9-27-08 Walpole Island IR, Lake St. Clair Bob Rolfs 
07 9-27-08 Walpole Island IR, Lake St. Clair Ken McEwen 
07 12-14-07 Lake St. Clair John Haggeman 
07 9-27-08 North of Leamington Joe Palmer 
07 11-08-08 Big Creek, Amherstburg John Farmer 
07 11-19-08 Lake Erie, Leamington Wes Lightfoot 
07(FD) 4-04-08 Lake St. Clair Mike Frak 
07 10-22-08 Lake St. Clair Mike Frak 
07 12-17-08 Lake Erie, Kingsville John Jones 
08 9-27-08 Lake St. Clair Mike Frak 
08 11-20-08 Big Point Club, Lake St. Clair Ray Sylvain 
08 11-08-08 Lake St. Clair Ean Duplessis 
08 10-15-08 Lake Erie, Kingsville John Jones 
08 9-27-08 Detroit River, LaSalle Steve Taylor 
08 9-28-08 Lake St. Clair, Mitchell's Bay Aaron Duplessis 
08 9-27-08 Kingsville Ryan Hickey 
08(2) 9-30-08 North of Leamington Joe Palmer 
08 10-14-08 North of Leamington Joe Palmer 
08 11-01-08 Walpole Island IR, L. St. Clair Keith Cole 
08 11-10-08 Paincourt (near L. St. Clair) Keith Cole 
08 10-15-08 Lake St. Clair, Mitchell's Bay Hunter Duplessis 
08 11-15-08 Holiday Beach, Amherstburg Matt Thier 
08 11-21-08 Rondeau Park, Blenheim Scott Loveday 
08 11-19-08 Lake Erie, Leamington Wes Lightfoot 
08 12-15-08 Big Point Club, Lake St. Clair Maurice Sylvain

PENNSYLVANIA 
02 1-05-08 Cross Creek Lake, Hickory Dave Lochner, Jr. 
05 1-02-09 Allegheny River, Creighton Eric Castello 
08 10-18-08 Columbus Township, *Youngsville Steve Morris 
08 11-15-08 Juniata River, Newport Scott Kerstetter

SOUTH CAROLINA 
97 1-24-09 Broad River WMA, Newberry Chad Sweatman 
04 11-28-07 Santee, Summerton Rod Galiano 
07(W) 12-17-08 Georgetown John Lumpkin 
07 1-17-09 southwest of Columbia, Lexington Jer Joyner

TENNESSEE 
02 1-18-07 "Haskins Field" Humboldt Ty Oldfield 
03 1-03-09 Tigrett/Friendship Rich Webb 
03 1-11-09 Fort Loudon Lake, Knoxville Dave Christopher 
03 1-01-09 Big Sandy WMA, Paris Mike Williams 
03 1-15-09 Old Hickory Lake, Hartsville Brad Lund 
03 1-20-09 Morristown, Greene County Joe Livesay 
03 1-15-09 Weakley County, Macken Ryan Arnold 
05 1-25-09 Dover Bottoms, Dover Nick Rhoades 
06(W) 9-13-08 Lebanon, east of Nashville Brandon Benderman 
06(W) 12-07-08 Darden, Henderson County Shane Hardison 
06 1-03-09 Milledgeville, A5 Club Brad Davis 
06 12-21-08 SE of Manchester, Hillsboro Jeff Tidwell 
07 1-22-08 Lebanon, east of Nashville Brandon Benderman 
07(B) 12-13-08 Decatur County, Busseltown Danny Burton 
07 12-23-07 Nolichucky River, Mosheim Aaron McPeek 
07 12-22-08 northwest of Knoxville Rob Bennett 
07 12-25-08 West Sandy, Paris Joey Williams 
07 12-16-08 Swamp near Surgoinsville J.R. Adkins 
07 1-01-09 Benton County Jake Lumpkin 
07 1-24-09 Hatchie River, Brownsville Sonny Maddox 
07 1-24-09 East of Mississippi, Finley Don Smith 
07 1-25-09 Old Hickory Lake, Lebanon David Wiedlocher 
07 12-29-08 Bean Switch, Greenfield Doug Fisher 
07 12-01-08 Camden Bottoms, Camden Ken Salhany 
08 12-20-08 Cheatham WMA, West of Nashville Herm King 
08 1-13-09 Obion River, Rives Josh Leo 
08 1-07-09 Horn Bluff Refuge, Humboldt Mike Woods 
08 1-18-09 Old Hickory Lake, Lebanon Brandon Benderman 
08 2-01-09 Obion Bottoms, Tezevant Dustin Alexander

TEXAS 
04 1-05-08 Southwest of Amarillo, Dimmitt Marco Olsen 
07 11-14-08 NE Galveston Bay, *Houston Rob New

VIRGINIA 
00 1-25-08 Chesapeake Bay, Lancaster Tom Croxton 
02 11-25-08 Lake Anna, NW of Richmond Jack Iden 
02 1-24-09 York River, Croaker Tom Turner 
03 12-10-08 Caroline County, Bagby Ned Upshaw 
06 11-29-08 S. Fork Holston River, Alvarado David Henry 
06 1-03-09 Rockingham County, Koontz Farm Joe Buckner 
07 12-26-08 Brookneal, *Callaway Martin Owen 
07(W) 1-14-09 Chickhominy River, Valley Forge Tripp Upshur

WISCONSIN 
02 10-05-08 White River, Neshkoro Glenn Reetz 
03 10-19-08 Puchyan Marsh, Berlin Randy Jodarski 
04 11-23-08 Mississippi River, Maiden Rock Kris Brantner 
07 10-19-08 Trempealeau NWR, NW of LaCrosse Don Heidel 
07 11-15-08 "the bay of Green Bay" Kevin Stiller

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

During the year ending JANUARY 31, 2009 Jack Miner *geese* bands were recovered in:

YR. OF BAND, RECOVERED, LOCATION OF RECOVERY, BY WHOM

ILLINOIS 
01 12-11-08 Dupage River, Naperville B. Townsend

INDIANA 
92 11-25-08 Fulton County, Rochester Rod Talbott 
07 10-11-08 LaPorte Jim Sopko

MICHIGAN 
04 10-12-08 Chesaning James Sass 
06 9-06-08 The Soo Dave Cahilly 
07 9-01-08 Fostoria Rocky Tedford 
07 9-14-08 Livingston County Berend/Baker 
07 9-11-08 Monroe County Sam Vassallo 
07 10-28-08 Imlay City Jerry Quimby 
08 10-29-08 Saginaw Bay Mike Galloner

NEW YORK 
07 1-01-09 Niagara River, Grand Island Rob Klinshaw

OHIO 
03 1-25-09 Groveport, SE of Columbus Spencer Cooper 
04 1-10-09 Springfield, Clark County Brandon Thomas 
04 1-22-09 Near Ohio River, Felicity Bryan Shively 
07 1-24-09 Ohio River, Portsmouth Tyler Evans 
07 12-31-08 Valley City, Medina County Josh Smith 
08 10-04-08 Maumee Bay, Lake Erie Brice Bassett 
08 11-26-08 Wellington (SW of Cleveland) Mike Youngberg 
08 12-16-08 Oak Harbor Jim Meek 
08 1-05-09 South of Findlay Ryan Robinson

ONTARIO 
86***** 1-02-09 Stratford Fred Buck 
91 11-26-08 Lake St. Clair Ron Griffore 
94 10-27-08 Leamington Mike Coppola 
96 2-26-08 Corunna, Lambton County Dave Miller 
96 12-13-08 Colchester, Lake Erie Kirk Shepley 
98 1-04-08 Kingsville Andrew Kozub 
99 4-23-08 James Bay, Moosonee Doug Small 
04 9-11-08 St. Marys, Thames River Scott McLeod 
04 10-11-08 Lake Huron, Bayfield August Seggie 
04 10-02-08 Dorehester, *London Steve Sohl 
04 12-13-08 Colchester, Lake Erie Tyler Shepley 
05(D) 3-26-08 Windsor Airport Dianna Lovell 
05 11-10-07 Lake St. Clair Rob Archambault 
07 9-17-07 Cottam, Essex County Kyle Morency 
07 9-28-08 North of Bath, *Napanee Todd Thompson 
07 10-09-08 Lake Erie, Kingsville John Jones 
08 10-07-08 Oldcastle, Essex County Randy Dame 
08 10-08-08 Point Pelee John Jones 
08 10-23-08 Lake St. Clair, Puce Ray Beaudet

PENNSYLVANIA 
07 12-22-08 Blue Marsh Lake, NW of Reading Dave Ely

VIRGINIA 
07 1-05-08 Lake Anna, Louisa County Jim Ashley 
07 1-02-09 Quantico, south of Manassas Rod Braillier

WISCONSIN 
99 9-27-08 'Salley's Marsh' E. of Troy Dale Arenz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CODES

* Postmarked

(A) Re-released alive

(W) Wood duck

(P) Pintail

(FD) Found Dead

(wid) Widgeon

(T) Teal

(S) Shoveler

(B) Black duck

** Oldest duck recovery of the year 
***** Oldest Goose of the year

Tie for youngest hunter at 9 years old


----------



## Kris brantner

i have 9 mallard bands, and 4 honkers bands. one of my mallards is a miner band also. you can see me on the list under wisconsin. keep in mind i am only 22. the mississippi flyway has treated me well!


----------



## duckslyr

all i have ever got is 1 dove band and let me tell you its a cute little thing


----------



## Duckslayer100

I got...nada! Maybe this year, tho :beer:


----------



## kkelly

Don't worry Duckslayer100, I'm working on my first one too! Hopefully this weekend! Were setting up a spread of 4 doz geese and 3 doz ducks, with those numbers, it should bring alot of birds. And hopefully one of them has a band!


----------



## Nick Roehl

This is my one and only band. I have no luck at all!!


----------



## kdcustomcalls

surf scoter band plus the bird had a GPS in it, it had an attena coming out of its tail feathers, one of a white wing scoter and 1 goose


----------



## Maverick

Wingmaster said:


> This is my one and only band. I have no luck at all!!


Nice Pinney though! He might have been a wall hanger!


----------



## slaughter house

1 Mallard & 1 Canada goose both banded on agassiz refuge near trf


----------



## Nick Roehl

Maverick said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my one and only band. I have no luck at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Pinney though! He might have been a wall hanger!
Click to expand...

He was actually a young of the year bird if you can believe it. Shot him on Oct.14th he was only months old, but no pin on the tail. Otherwise I would have put him on the wall.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

UPDATE

This is whats on my lanyard.
12 Honker bands
2 Greenhead bands
1 Woodduck band
1 Ross' band
8 pigeon bands








The first band I ever killed was a Snow. That band was stolen so it's not on my lanyard.


----------



## cragels

9 or 10 canadas 1 snow 2 blue geese 1blue with yellow tarsus band and 1 mallard 2 doves and 1 white neck banded ross that I don't have anymore because it was stolen but that's another story


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN

cragels, thats 2 bad!!! I could deal with loosing all of my expensive calls but if they got my bands I would be one Pi&&&& && MOTHER!! Lot of fond memories from my bling! Nice looking lanyards guys!! Interesting to see!


----------



## burbach

I shot a mallard last year, wrote to get the info, and found out that the bird was 12 years old. Hard to believe.


----------

